# Need help with ACS process regarding reference letter Infosys



## dreamlandnz (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have gone through the forums and understand that Infosys is not providing any reference letter in the required format for ACS.

I had left Infosys 4.5 years ago and none of my colleagues/managers are with Infosys now. Can I use any of the Ex-employee references for ACS?

If so how would I prove that we worked together in Infosys as I am planning to consider reference of my team lead at that time who is now working for another company?

Also what additional details are required for Ex-employee reference?

What is the current timeline for ACS processing?

Please help thanks. 

SoontobeanAussie.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

dreamlandnz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have gone through the forums and understand that Infosys is not providing any reference letter in the required format for ACS.
> 
> ...


As per ACS rules, your ex-colleague/ manager need not be working with the company. However in the reference letter it should be called our clearly about your roles and responsibilities and how long that person has known you.

Your ex-colleague/manager must provide his details about the employment with Infosys such as the location, emp# etc. If required ACS / DIBP may contact the company HR to verify the details.
Also the person who is providing reference must provide his/her contact details. There is no need to provide his ID proof.

It takes anywhere between 6 - 8 weeks.


----------



## dreamlandnz (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks very much and I appreciate your reply. I will start processing it now. Would you mind to answer my another question regarding ACS?

I created another thread but I am posting it for you here.

"I have 8 years of experience in IT as a developer/programmer in India and abroad. I have worked with 3 different companies with different designations but all of them are related to developer/programmer role and responsibility.

I am now wondering how should I write my role and responsibility for all the 3 companies as I feel they are just same. 

Can I just write the same for all the 3 companies? will it be acceptable for ACS?

As we all know how it starts in India everyone starts as a trainee and then move up the ladder till senior developer. Though I do team lead role/responsibility now luckily my designation is Consultant in my current company."

Cheers


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

dreamlandnz said:


> Thanks very much and I appreciate your reply. I will start processing it now. Would you mind to answer my another question regarding ACS?
> 
> I created another thread but I am posting it for you here.
> 
> ...


What I would say is that just jumble the points and you can have the same stuff for 3 companies. However you could put some differentiating factors for e.g. you must have used some internal tools etc. in one company which are not common to other 2. Think on those lines. All ACS wants is your roles/responsibilities, no. of hours worked per week.


----------



## dreamlandnz (Jun 16, 2013)

Awesome  you made my day. Thanks, again I will start my processing now.

Cheers


----------



## seemasharma1584 (Dec 13, 2017)

dreamlandnz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have gone through the forums and understand that Infosys is not providing any reference letter in the required format for ACS.
> 
> ...


[email protected] they do provide reference letter.. u need to fill their template and max TAT is 5 days.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## candidash (Aug 28, 2016)

dreamlandnz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have gone through the forums and understand that Infosys is not providing any reference letter in the required format for ACS.
> 
> ...


All Indian IT MNC have a process to provide detailed roles & responsibilities letter. Mostly they call it green card format or at least they're aware that GC process requires such letter. Why don't you put some effort to it. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

candidash said:


> All Indian IT MNC have a process to provide detailed roles & responsibilities letter. Mostly they call it green card format or at least they're aware that GC process requires such letter. Why don't you put some effort to it.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I know about Syntel, who has refused to give experience letter even for Green Card Processing. Infosys gives, but it is only for Green Card processing and no other visa. One may be lucky if Infosys agrees to give reference letters for Australia Immigration.

That's why ACS has made it clear that it will accept reference letters provided by colleagues or Managers. Only junior colleague's reference is unacceptable.


----------



## NewIndis (Dec 3, 2018)

I was told that they dont issue roles and responsibilities letter earlier. But now they are ready to isssue it with max 5 roles provided the DM approves it. How to tackle this situation if it doesnot cover all the responsibilities required for an occupation for acs?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NewIndis said:


> I was told that they dont issue roles and responsibilities letter earlier. But now they are ready to isssue it with max 5 roles provided the DM approves it. How to tackle this situation if it doesnot cover all the responsibilities required for an occupation for acs?


Take that reference letter and supplement it with a SD from your manager or team leader for ACS purposes

Make sure that the 5 points given in the reference letter are mentioned in the SD also

Cheers


----------



## NewIndis (Dec 3, 2018)

HR team is asking for DM approval to issue the roles and responsibilities letter for ex employees. It makes sense if thry require aproval for employees working with them. Its such a harrassment getting service letter frm infosys. Somone shud blacklist this company...


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

My 2 cents from my ACS experience.

My reference letter didn't mention how long the person had known me, just how long I've been working there. What I did was that I talked to a manager mentioning I needed a refernece letter to submit for visa. I wrote the letter by myself, with my start/end date as well as roles responsibilities, sent them a soft copy to review and to sign.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> My 2 cents from my ACS experience.
> 
> My reference letter didn't mention how long the person had known me, just how long I've been working there. What I did was that I talked to a manager mentioning I needed a refernece letter to submit for visa. I wrote the letter by myself, with my start/end date as well as roles responsibilities, sent them a soft copy to review and to sign.


You are lucky

I doubt if many companies would allow the employees to decide for themselves what they did at the company

Cheers


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

dreamlandnz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have gone through the forums and understand that Infosys is not providing any reference letter in the required format for ACS.
> 
> ...




Hi Dreamlandnz,

Infosys provide r&r letter. Last week I got it done with the help of my Manager.
Either manager or DM approval is required. If manager/DM has left the company then you can ask the team for the workaround. May be they accept Senior Project Manager/Group Project Manager approval. 
Usually below is the hierarchy in Infosys
Project Manager->Senior Project Manager-> Group Project Manager-> Delivery Manager-> Senior Delivery Manager

If Project Manager and Delivery Manager are not there then you can explain your situation to the HR team and can suggest if they accept Senior Project Manager/Group Project Manager/Senior Delivery Manager's approval.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

NB said:


> You are lucky
> 
> I doubt if many companies would allow the employees to decide for themselves what they did at the company
> 
> Cheers



True. 



In my case initially I submitted a letter singed by one of my colleagues (not supervisor) as I did not want my manager to know about my intentions. I got a query from CO for that letter. I was asked to submit Work Experience Letter on company letterhead, having my designation, roles and responsibilities properly laid out.


----------



## NewIndis (Dec 3, 2018)

Guys, wat is jnfosys comoany name you mentioned in eoi and acs? Is it infosys limited or infosys technologies limited? Payslips contain company name as ITL where as other proofs like form16,service letter, etc contain the name as infosys limited....wat did u guys fill in? Pls help

Were there any addl documents u submitted to prove that infosyd chnaged its name from ITL to IL...?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NewIndis said:


> Guys, wat is jnfosys comoany name you mentioned in eoi and acs? Is it infosys limited or infosys technologies limited? Payslips contain company name as ITL where as other proofs like form16,service letter, etc contain the name as infosys limited....wat did u guys fill in? Pls help
> 
> Were there any addl documents u submitted to prove that infosyd chnaged its name from ITL to IL...?


Nobody is bothered if it is ITL or IL

Just write Infosys limited, which is the current name

Cheers


----------



## ChaiShir (Jan 10, 2019)

*Does ACS referenceletters with only 5 points*



seemasharma1584 said:


> [email protected] they do provide reference letter.. u need to fill their template and max TAT is 5 days.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hello Seema,

My ex-employer's work reference has only 5 points to mention the roles and responsibilities. Just 5 points seem to be very less - I wanted to ask have you also gone through the same situation and still cleared the ACS Assessment ?

Kindly guide me!


----------



## priyanka20 (Oct 8, 2018)

NewIndis said:


> Guys, wat is jnfosys comoany name you mentioned in eoi and acs? Is it infosys limited or infosys technologies limited? Payslips contain company name as ITL where as other proofs like form16,service letter, etc contain the name as infosys limited....wat did u guys fill in? Pls help
> 
> Were there any addl documents u submitted to prove that infosyd chnaged its name from ITL to IL...?


No need to worry on the name change. Infosys Limited would work fine.


----------



## priyanka20 (Oct 8, 2018)

dreamlandnz said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have gone through the forums and understand that Infosys is not providing any reference letter in the required format for ACS.
> 
> ...


1) Mail it to [email protected]
2) They will share a template. You need to mention your roles and responsibilities in that. You can add maximum 5 points in that. So you may club multiple roles under one to make 5. Don't worry it works fine with ACS. You just need to get this letter attested from some authorized person wuth True Copy stamp.
3) You need approval mail from your manager or DM. All my managers left infosys but I got the approval from another manager in same unit.
4) You will receive letter within 2 days. 
5) You might also need first and last salary slip. This also you can get by mailing to [email protected]. They reply very quickly, I got mine in 15 minutes 


Hope this helps.

------------------------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code : 261313 - Software Engineer
Points : 70 (Age - 30, Qualification - 15, Experience - 15, English - 10)
ACS Submitted : 19th Oct 2018
ACS +ve Result : 21st Nov, 2018
189 Submitted(70 points) : 21st Dec, 2018( Absolutely no hopes on 70 points)
Partner ACS Submitted (261111 - ICT Business Analyst): 06-01-2019


----------



## NewIndis (Dec 3, 2018)

I got my roles and resp letter with5 points today from Infosys. I am still confused. The company name there says infosys limited. But payslips have Infosys technologies limited and infosys limited both in them. Abn lookup says Infosys technologies limited. 

People who got succcessful acs and invite, pls advise me.
This is really confusing.. wat did u guys mention?


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

NewIndis said:


> I got my roles and resp letter with5 points today from Infosys. I am still confused. The company name there says infosys limited. But payslips have Infosys technologies limited and infosys limited both in them. Abn lookup says Infosys technologies limited.
> 
> People who got succcessful acs and invite, pls advise me.
> This is really confusing.. wat did u guys mention?



Don't worry about it. ACS won't ask about it.


Also, if ACS has any questions they will get it clarified. You can always show them the supportive document about the name change which should be publicly available at sebi website.


----------



## NewIndis (Dec 3, 2018)

Sure thanks. But wat did u mention the company name as? ITL or IL?


----------



## NewIndis (Dec 3, 2018)

Infoscians, pls help with ur responses


----------



## Sethu S P (Dec 31, 2020)

priyanka20 said:


> 1) Mail it to [email protected]
> 2) They will share a template. You need to mention your roles and responsibilities in that. You can add maximum 5 points in that. So you may club multiple roles under one to make 5. Don't worry it works fine with ACS. You just need to get this letter attested from some authorized person wuth True Copy stamp.
> 3) You need approval mail from your manager or DM. All my managers left infosys but I got the approval from another manager in same unit.
> 4) You will receive letter within 2 days.
> ...


Hi Priyanka,

Hope you are doing well. 

Was just your Reference template from Infy enough? Was it similar to the 'R&R letter' template given by ACS? How did your ACS go?

Thanks in advance,
Sethu S P


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sethu S P said:


> Hi Priyanka,
> 
> Hope you are doing well.
> 
> ...


This is a 2 year old thread
Post in a thread that’s active 
Cheers


----------

